# 1934 winchester model 67



## olchevy (Dec 19, 2009)

Okay well as the title states I have a 1934 Winchester model 67 It has been in my family since it was new. But over the years the chrome on the bolt has came off in spots. 
I have been shooting it since I was 10 and my father never really cared to shoot it beacuse he loves his old nickle plated rem. nylon 66. I use this rifle atleast two times a week using anywhere from 20-50 rnds. It is one of my favorites, my other being the old colt "the colteer" 1-22.

The old winchester 27'' barrel is a tack driver anything I can get a visual on I can hit with it, squirell, bird, rabbit it doesnt matter if I can see it I can hit it. Funny thing is I can hardly see any rifling looks almost like a smooth bore with a light swirl in it...

I was wanting to polish the bolt on it back up,using the sanding steps like in that midway usa tutorial on youtube(if a 1 min video counts as a tutorial) on how to polish one up. I am going to keep this rifle forever and not sell regardless of the worth, to hand down when I die (hopefully a long time off im only 19).

So my question is should I sand it down and polish it up, or should I just take it to get re-chromed somewhere? I prefer to do stuff myself but if taking it somewhere to a "professional" will prove much more benificial then I will.


----------



## Cknerr (Dec 19, 2009)

Olchevy,
Polish it up just like you would prior to bluing. Takes a bit of elbow grease, but it will come out looking beutiful.  Take your time and try to stay away from buffing wheels until the very end.  If used to early, the results are very dis-heartening. 

Don't know about the YouTube video, can you send a link?

To get a good chroming job, you will have to do some polishing anyway. Scratches and pits show up very easily. the folks at the chrome shop will do it and you won't have any control over what they do....might not be so good.

Best of luck,
Chris


----------



## olchevy (Dec 19, 2009)

Here it is Like I said its a short tutorial but simple enough.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ohCUBaaQbW4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ohCUBaaQbW4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Even thought about jeweling the bolt!

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/p7xNhUyufEY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/p7xNhUyufEY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Like I said I will Keep this forever so in my mind the "collectors value" means nothing to me.


I just had to add this becuase until this video I had never heard of a Thumb trigger. Its neat!

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/groXjMNUgrA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/groXjMNUgrA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## olchevy (Dec 19, 2009)

Ill take some pictures of the before and after of the bolt.


----------



## Cknerr (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks for the links.

That is how it is done! The trick is using something to back the sandpaper up. 

My first jeweling jig used a hex bolt to hold and index the item with. Used the points and if needed the middle of the flats as references. 

Chris


----------

